#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware v8.0 - Família WOM 5000

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux.


Comunicamos o lançamento em nosso site do firmware versão 8.0 para a linha WOM 5000. Abaixo seguem melhorias e notas de atualização.

*Novidades:*» Suporte aos protocolos iPoll_v2 e iPoll_v3

*Melhorias:*» Correção de informações da tela de status» Aceita caracteres especiais nos campos relacionados a autenticação PPPoE» Exibe a largura de banda quando é utilizado o modo repetidor universal (cliente provedor)» É possível configurar o servidor NTP utilizando o DNS ou endereço IP do mesmo» Caso o servidor PPPoE fique indisponível por um longo período o equipamento reconectará automaticamente quando o serviço for restabelecido.» Os modos de configuração do IPv6 foram resumidos em “IP Fixo” e “Automático”» Removidas as modulações MCS 0-7 quando o rádio está operando em Mimo» Removida a faixa de canais indoor para o país Brasil» Nos firmwares com função exclusiva de AP dos equipamentos WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i ao clicar em conectar a configuração é automaticamente alterada para repetidor universal (bridge)» Implementado monitor do cliente NTP para que ele continue executando até a obtenção da informação do servidor NTP» Melhoria na conexão com access points operando em iPoll_v2.» Obrigatoriedade de alteração da senha padrão após a configuração inicial.
_Arquivos para atualização disponíveis no fórum Intelbras._
http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1036&t=59082


Att.
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## crefa

Continua o suporte as 3 versões do protocolo? v1 v2 e v3? Ou só v2 e v3?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Continua o suporte as 3 versões do protocolo? v1 v2 e v3? Ou só v2 e v3?


opa, também gostaria de saber...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> opa, também gostaria de saber...





> Continua o suporte as 3 versões do protocolo? v1 v2 e v3? Ou só v2 e v3?


Olá crefa e AndrioPJ,

A família WOM com a versão 8.0 que é responsável pela adição da versão 2 e 3 do protocolo, agora tendo suporte as 3 versões do protocolo iPoll.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## marcellodpx

Tenho alguns rádios na versão 5.0 e 6.0 ainda, posso atualizar direto pra 8?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tenho alguns rádios na versão 5.0 e 6.0 ainda, posso atualizar direto pra 8?


Olá marcellodpx,

Pode atualizar direto para versão 8.0 sem problemas!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## Zarttron

Link quebrado, onde posso baixar?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Link quebrado, onde posso baixar?


Olá Zarttron,

O firmware 8.0 foi retirado pois encontramos um problema em sua concepção, já estamos trabalhando para o quanto antes disponibiliza-lo novamente. Assim que isso ocorrer, avisaremos!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## PedroMQ

Alguém conseguiu trabalhar com algum Ipoll habilitado? Sem aumentar latência la pra casa dos 100ms

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Alguém conseguiu trabalhar com algum Ipoll habilitado? Sem aumentar latência la pra casa dos 100ms


Olá PedroMQ,

Haveria a possibilidade de postar alguns prints com as configurações dos rádios, para que a comunidade do fórum consiga entender melhor o cenário e assim conseguir ajudar na análise, afim de entender o porque da latência alta e através de ajustes, corrigi-la!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* Vou aguardar sai essa versão 8 nova, pois coloquei a versão 7 e atualizei o AP ficou muito ruim... Ping muito mais alto do que já é com ipoll1 e totalmente sem condições de uso. Hoje minha rede é APC-5M+ e WOM 5000 Mimo e 1 Siso somente. Pretendo mudar somente o AP para versão nova da Atheros e os novos cliente ir colocando a APC-5A nova, sem mexer nos wom 5000 mimo.


Alguém já testou realmente com 50 clientes com planos de 3, 6 e 8mb?

----------


## jmathayde

> Olá Zarttron,
> 
> O firmware 8.0 foi retirado pois encontramos um problema em sua concepção, já estamos trabalhando para o quanto antes disponibiliza-lo novamente. Assim que isso ocorrer, avisaremos!
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Outs pior que atualizei mais nao uso na apc com ipoll , não notei diferença vamos guardar


Acho melhor trocar a versão ?

----------


## jmathayde

> @*Suporte Intelbras* Vou aguardar sai essa versão 8 nova, pois coloquei a versão 7 e atualizei o AP ficou muito ruim... Ping muito mais alto do que já é com ipoll1 e totalmente sem condições de uso. Hoje minha rede é APC-5M+ e WOM 5000 Mimo e 1 Siso somente. Pretendo mudar somente o AP para versão nova da Atheros e os novos cliente ir colocando a APC-5A nova, sem mexer nos wom 5000 mimo.
> 
> 
> Alguém já testou realmente com 50 clientes com planos de 3, 6 e 8mb?




tenho a maioria nos wow mimo a 5 megas , maus nao uso ainda o ipoll levanta demais o ping demais mesmo esperando ainda uma solução e ja se foram acho 2 anos que comecei com intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> tenho a maioria nos wow mimo a 5 megas , maus nao uso ainda o ipoll levanta demais o ping demais mesmo esperando ainda uma solução e ja se foram acho 2 anos que comecei com intelbras


Verdade amigo. Ping eleva bem chegando a bater picos de 100ms.... Piora quando você coloca mais clientes no AP....

----------


## diegodelinda

> Olá Zarttron,
> 
> O firmware 8.0 foi retirado pois encontramos um problema em sua concepção, já estamos trabalhando para o quanto antes disponibiliza-lo novamente. Assim que isso ocorrer, avisaremos!
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Suporte Intelbras, podemos saber quais os problemas encontrados no firmware? Pois já atualizei vários aqui, gostaria de saber que tipo de problemas posso ter com isso.

----------


## meyknho

> Suporte Intelbras, podemos saber quais os problemas encontrados no firmware? Pois já atualizei vários aqui, gostaria de saber que tipo de problemas posso ter com isso.


Diego, ao ativar o IPOLL V2 na Basestation APC 5M 90, as WOM 5000 conectadas ao mesmo não conseguem discar o PPPoE.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Diego, ao ativar o IPOLL V2 na Basestation APC 5M 90, as WOM 5000 conectadas ao mesmo não conseguem discar o PPPoE.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Olá meyknho, 

O firmware 7.0 BETA e 8.0 foram retirados para correção de algumas questões como a sua, de estar duplicando o endereço MAC na conexão PPPoE e desta maneira gerando a desconexão. Nossa equipe está trabalhando para relançar a versão o quanto antes possível. Contamos com seu apoio e agradecemos o seu retorno!

----------

